# Product review: Dr. Schulze's Five Day Bowel Detox



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi everybody -

I have had Dr. Schulze's Five Day Bowel Detox sitting at home for almost a year now, I forgot I even had it. I'm still not working, so I thought now is an excellent time to try it out (in case it interferes with my normal BM's).










I'll be taking 10 of Dr. Schulze's Intestinal Formula *# 2 *pills, five times a day, for 5 days. It's obviously supposed to clean your system out. I just started it today.

I still will be taking 3 of my Dr. Schulze's Intestinal Formula # 1 pills, along with 1 Intestinal Formula # 1 Max Strength, as I do every day. I will probably take a few extra Intestinal Formula # 1 pills every day because the # 2 formula can make you (what else?) constipated. (Intestinal Formula # 2 is for people with IBS-D.)

You can read a quick read about it here:

https://www.herbdoc.com/media/wysiwyg/pdf/5-Day-Bowel-Detox_quickstart.pdf

The full version:

https://issuu.com/americanbotanicalpharmacy/docs/bowel_book_2009_single_for_web

I'll post updates as I can.

Have a good weekend!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, sounds like an ideal time to try it--when you're not working.

good luck, Flossy. hope it works well for you. and thanks for posting this review and for keeping us updated!

let the big cleanout begin! (sounds like a busy weekend)


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> yes, sounds like an ideal time to try it--when you're not working.
> 
> good luck, Flossy. hope it works well for you. and thanks for posting this review and for keeping us updated!
> 
> let the big cleanout begin! (sounds like a busy weekend)


I really don't think I have much to clean out?!?







(lol!) But I don't know. I don't eat that much, so....

It's been sitting around forever, and I should use it, so now seems like a good time.


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Flossy, maybe that's a stupid question but why are u taking it if it's for ibs d?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Nuffa said:


> Flossy, maybe that's a stupid question but why are u taking it if it's for ibs d?


That's what the bowel cleanse is, a lot of Intestinal Formula # 2 and some of Intestinal Formula # 1.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Okay I finished my Five Day Bowel Detox a couple of days ago. I'm cured! (Just kidding!)

I ate normally on it, which Dr. Schulze doesn't recommend, but you can still do that way. I kinda had to since he recommends eating raw organic fruits and veggies. Lots of fruits and veggies give me chronic constipation and that's what started my CC in the first place, so that's a no-go for me..... (He says don't eat anything on the bowel detox that makes you constipated. Catch 22.)

I had really good BM's on it, about 4 a day. My joints didn't ache while I did the detox, which was nice!

What I didn't like was when I went to sleep I had to get up a lot to pee because you have to drink a lot of water (16 ounces) every time you take the pills, which is about every two to three hours, five times a day, if I remember correctly.

So.... All-in-all yes, I liked the bowel detox and yes I would do it again. It was not great for me but good. Fair enough?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks, Flossy. i was wondering how it was going. that's good you had some good bm's on it.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

We were discussing on a Cleveland Browns fan board colonoscopies (it's not all football talk, folks







). Someone's opinion, who I value, posted (copied and pasted):

On a side note, the colonoscopy prep shows what a bunch of BS the "cleansing" proponents are spewing. There's not an inch plus of toxin buildup on the walls of your intestines, requiring an expensive multi day cleansing process. The one evening colonoscopy prep cleans every last bit of waste, leaving a clean, spotless interior that you can see. If you feel you need a cleanout, don't waste all of that money, just use GM's Miralax colonoscopy prep.

- Interesting!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

what that person said is true.. i've read the same thing.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I have had a bottle of Dr. Schulze's Five Day Bowel Detox sitting at home, probably for almost a year now (same as last time). I've been eating dark chocolate every day for the last few months and my skin is breaking out so I figured now is as good as a time as any to gobble this bottle up - I need to clean out. Some days? I've been having like 5 or 6 BM's per day. (3 is my usual amount and more than enough for me!) I think all the dark chocolate I've been eating every day has a laxative effect on me.

Will be taking an extra I.F. # 1 with every ten I.F. # 2 pills I take per day (5 times per day for 5 days), so I don't get constipated.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I honestly feel better already. Too much gunk (dark chocolate) in me. I'm gettin' that ick out!

You say, "Wouldn't it be a better idea to just STOP EATING dark chocolate every day?"

Oh, I know, I know! I'm a recovering drug addict, clean & sober over 21 years. When I find something I like, I do it a lot. What can I say?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I have had nice BM's since I completed my 5 day bowel detox on Sunday. It makes me wonder, what if I did the same thing for two or three months straight? (((Hmmmmmm, I wonder.....








)))


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Try it!!!!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Definitely thinkin' about it Nuffa. That would be all about $$$$$ now, so I don't know.

I happy to say I have had only one BM every day since I completed my 5 day bowel detox on Sunday. (Yea!) Usually? I have at 3, at least. Vast improvement.

I've also had potato chips every day. I definitely don't think that helps at all, but I've always wondered if that make matters worse or not. (Remember my potato chip post? lol)


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

glad you've had a vast improvement. those are always good







sounds like that was a worthwhile experiment--good stuff.


----------



## KarennJames (Feb 9, 2021)

I think it's so complicated, I've read a lot of horror stories.


----------



## PiterPidum (Mar 5, 2021)

I joined the discussion a little late, but this detox program interested me. Perhaps this will help a person with heroin addiction to get back on their feet. Honestly, I have a friend with a drug addiction issue and everyone is trying to help him overcome it, because he has a family and children who love him and I really want him to get sober. I've heard that the treatment of drug addiction consists of several stages, and the first and most important of them is detox. So I thank you for your helpful information. Besides, I found the Abbeycare Group that provides heroin addiction help and they offer uncompromising treatment programmes for detox and rehabilitation from alcoholism, and drug addiction. I hope my friend will agree to this and ask them for help.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I was feeling a bit blocked up these last two or three months so I did a colon prep type cleanout this morning. That's four 5 mg tablets of bisacodyl aka Dulcolax and a 238 gram bottle of polyethylene glycol (Miralax), mixed with 64 ounces of any clear liquid. I just started the Dr. Schulze's Five Day Bowel Detox this afternoon. Hopefully I will feel less gummed up for awhile when I finish it all.

Have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

all that ought to really clean you out.

good luck! and yes, you have a good weekend, too!


----------

